# Prüfung bestanden :)



## bobbl (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe,da ich im März auf einem Schüleraustausch war, die Wiederholungsprüfung gemacht und auch bestanden.
Meine Frafe nun: Wo bekomm ich den Fischereischein?
Und wie viel kostet dieser ca?


----------



## fhstutti (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Hallo bobbl,
also den Fischereischein bekommst du normalerweise auf dem Rathhaus/ Ordnungsamt bzw. Bürgerdienst. Und die Jahreskarte für dein Gewässer bekommst du entweder bei einem Angelladen oder über deinen Verein. Die Kosten variiren von Bundesland zu Bundesland sowie von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.

Gruß

Eric


----------



## nairolf (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Also erstmal Glückwunsch. Und den Schein bekommst du bei der Stadt Amtshaus, dann mustt du aber dein Uhrkunde mitnehemn sonst bekommst du dein Schein nicht, weil sonst können sie j anicht nachweisen dass du die Prüfung abgelegt hast..Dann musst du 40 euro bezahlen (war bei mir so) und ist 5 jahre Gültig(könnetn auch 30 euro gewesen sein sry weiß netz mehr genau)


----------



## longlongsilver (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

also bei uns in düsseldorf ist das so, das du zum umweltamt bzw. im umweltamt zur "unteren fischereibehörde" musst. nimm deine prüfungsurkunde mit und 30€ für den 5 jahres schein und du bekommst alles was du willst.

die scheine für die jeweiligen gewässer must du dir dann im angelladen holen.



mfg sebi


wenn karpfenangel einfach wäre, würde es stippen heißen!


----------



## bolban (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Bei uns in Nürnberg muss man 75.- Euro für einen 5-
Jahresschein hinlegen. Kriegen tut man ihn auf dem 
Ordnungsamt. Urkunde Deiner erfolgreichen Prüfung 
nicht vergessen, kommt für Bayern per Post aus Starn-
berg.


----------



## longlongsilver (8. September 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

hallo, hier haste noch ein paar infos zu den preisen in nrw.

http://www.digu-duesseldorf.de/news_06.php


mfg sebi


----------



## marv1n111 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Wollte nur mal ergänzen....
Ich hab ihn auch xD
Bin Happy freu mich endlich alleine Angeln gehen zu dürfen!!!!
Also wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, muss ich jetzt zum Rathhaus mit meinem "Prüfungszeugnis", und dort den 5Jahresschein besorgen ?!?!?!


----------



## ... (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *



marv1n111 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal ergänzen....
> Ich hab ihn auch xD
> Bin Happy freu mich endlich alleine Angeln gehen zu dürfen!!!!
> Also wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, muss ich jetzt zum Rathhaus mit meinem "Prüfungszeugnis", und dort den 5Jahresschein besorgen ?!?!?!



Hi, Du mußt zum Ordnungsamt auf der Hauptstraße 162 - 168
Ansprechpartnerin ist Frau Jansen, Telefonnummer kann ich Dir per PM schicken.


----------



## crazyFish (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Ersma Glückwunsch, joo so läuft dass normal. Musste dich eben Schlaumachen ob das in MG auch im Rathaus is oder wo die ihr Büro haben.
Nur eine Frage habe ich, bekommt ihr diese Info, wo ihr den Schein holen könnt, alle nich beim Kurs?


----------



## ... (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ersma Glückwunsch, joo so läuft dass normal. Musste dich eben Schlaumachen ob das in MG auch im Rathaus is oder wo die ihr Büro haben.
> Nur eine Frage habe ich, bekommt ihr diese Info, wo ihr den Schein holen könnt, alle nich beim Kurs?



Ja, die Infos bekommt man bei dem Kurs #6


----------



## marv1n111 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden *

Nee ich habs jetzt nicht bekommen, weil ich den nicht in MG gemacht habe sondern in Grevenbroich... und die wussten es auch nicht.
Naja Danke an Alle


----------

